# Sage one 6wt



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone else fishing the 691-4? I know it's not new and exciting, but damn it's a sweet rod. 
I picked one up on sale recently. First cast with it, instant perfection. That isn't usually my initial feeling with a rod, even the ones I like.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got two 12's, a 10, a 9, an 8, and had a 7 so I must agree the ONE is a sweet casting rod.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

the 6wt is one of my favorite rods. I must admit that while I love the one in fresh water I tend to reach for my 6wt method more frequently in the salt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Anyone else fishing the 691-4? I know it's not new and exciting, but damn it's a sweet rod.
> I picked one up on sale recently. First cast with it, instant perfection. That isn't usually my initial feeling with a rod, even the ones I like.



Yep, thrown it. It's sweet. But then again, almost anything 6wt is sweet. Probably my all time favorite line weight rod to throw, if I can get away with it. What did you trade it out with? What line are you using?

Jamie, I've never thrown a Method in a 6wt. Are you saying it lifts better?


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

So the method is "faster" and IMHO handles wind better and defiantly lifts better - can pull more line directly off the water. I frequently cary the 6 and 7 method when stalking Texas reds. I tend to use my 7 (or even the 8 meridian) in the summer to get the fish to the boat faster and as things cool off and the wind settles I reach for the 6 more and more. Haven't brought the one out since my initial head to head with the method. However - don't care for the method in rivers or streams - and one is my first choice there when chucking streamer to big trout, steel head or salmon.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sold my bvk... I have the one lined with wulff btt 6wt. I bought it as a winter redfish rod. Not to worried about it with wind. If that's an issue I have other rods that will launch into the wind.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes sir Surf the Sage One 6 wt was the winner in my six weight shoot out at the first of the year. Super light and easy to cast power. I have only fished it a few times this year in Texas, but after the super moon lets the water back out the 6 wts will come out of the rack. Jamie helped me out in the rod testing and the Method had even more power but I got a better deal on the One.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jamie, the jury is still out for me on the Method. It's throws nice, but I'm not sure if I love the way it feels.

Disclaimer....

I was at iCast last year in a controlled environment. So I threw it in an 8wt a few times. It was nice, but it didn't really jump out at me. Tho I threw a lot of rods that week in an 8wt (comparing), it didn't really stand out either for me.

Fast forward 3 months.....

A buddy talked me into entering the Big Gun Shoot Out (fly casting distance competition in Florida). Out of 55 entries, only 5 of us qualified for the Big Gun shootout. 30 mph crosswind on my right shoulder (I'm right handed, casting hand). An 8wt Method was the same rod everyone had to use and I had NO practice time with the rod). So my 1st qualifying cast with the rod, I took 3rd place with a side arm cast into the wind, The 2nd place guy beat me by a couple of inches (and had to do it with a back cast due to the wind). I lost 1st place within inches to the guy who owned the rod and practiced with it religiously (he's a friend).

So that being said, it handle the wind better than I expected and it did catch my attention then. So, ya never really know about a rod until you get into real world conditions! Not my favorite rod, but it wasn't too shabby!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I've got two 12's, a 10, a 9, an 8, and had a 7 so I must agree the ONE is a sweet casting rod.


Mike, obsession is a common occurrence mental illness! It's Ok tho, we are here for you!  

You should seek medical treatment for that!


----------



## jaxfishing (Jun 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I've got two 12's, a 10, a 9, an 8, and had a 7 so I must agree the ONE is a sweet casting rod.


Thinking about getting a 11wt one, I own a 6 and a 8.. your thoughts?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jaxfishing said:


> Thinking about getting a 11wt one, I own a 6 and a 8.. your thoughts?


Get One if you can, else get a two-piece Scott Meridian.

[I don't have an 11 wt, and use 10's or 12's.]


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

That blank is sick. I built a 6W using recoils. You can see the whole process on the Florida Saltware Flyfishing Group on Facebook. Absolutely love the thing. Caught my first alligator on it 

View attachment 4013


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Jamie...
> Fast forward 3 months.....
> 
> A buddy talked me into entering the Big Gun Shoot Out (fly casting distance competition in Florida). Out of 55 entries, only 5 of us qualified for the Big Gun shootout. 30 mph crosswind on my right shoulder (I'm right handed, casting hand). An 8wt Method was the same rod everyone had to use and I had NO practice time with the rod). So my 1st qualifying cast with the rod, I took 3rd place with a side arm cast into the wind, The 2nd place guy beat me by a couple of inches (and had to do it with a back cast due to the wind). I lost 1st place within inches to the guy who owned the rod and practiced with it religiously (he's a friend).
> ...


Fast forward a year later

2016 Big Gun Shootout... 10 people made it to the final Big Gun Distance shootout (100ft to qualify). Again, the Method was the rod they used for the final shootout, *no* practice casting with that rod, tho 6 out of the 10 owned and used their Methods to qualify. Just basically pick it up and shoot! Had 20-25mph winds on my rear right side (casting arm) and couldn't feel the blame thing load, but came in 5th out of 10, so I'm not complaining. Of course David Olson shows up, so I had no chance anyways! 

Point is... The jury is still out on the Method for me whether I like it or not. I really need to fish one before I can really tell how the rod behaves.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked at a 7wt method on the shelf might as well have been a stiff 8wt. I guess if you have to deal with a lot of wind, long cast and big flies this would be a good rod. Otherwise it didn't seem like it would have any feel unless it was over lined.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

so I own 3 Methods. 
690-4 - perfect for light wind texas winter days.
790-4 - go to for the texas flats
6119-4 switch - for bombing line out into the surf. chasing jacks and what ever lurks beyond that third sandbar. 

I don't love the 8 or 9 weight method. I constantly amazed that a rod I love in one weight just doesn't do it for me in another weight. 790 method is the perfect 7 weight for flats fishing for me. 8 weight - just can't make it work as well - or rather don't enjoy it as well. I love my sage one 6 weight for streamers and fresh water pursuits but the 5 is just ok. Really like my salt 10 weight but the 8 was my most disapointing rod ever... but I digress.

Interestingly the methods IMHO don't benefit from overlining. I do use a rio redfish for TX and LA flats - but these are typically 30-40 foot shots. When in clear more southern waters I reach for lines like the rio permit or airflow tropical punch. 

to each their own and your milage may vary.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jamie said:


> so I own 3 Methods.
> 690-4 - perfect for light wind texas winter days.
> 790-4 - go to for the texas flats
> 6119-4 switch - for bombing line out into the surf. chasing jacks and what ever lurks beyond that third sandbar.
> ...


Jamie, I find that issue with many rod mfg's and models of rods. It appears that your casting style and fishing rod preferences is much like mine, in that, I like a faster lighter rod and as I go up in line weights, I found that I prefer a slightly slower action rod to make it easier the throw those heavier lines, tho I might have a faster stick to bomb flies where it's called for. So for me to have one line of rods from 5-12wt, is just not going to happen. I have a tendency of having various mfg and models on various line weights, depending on what I prefer and need at the time. My fishing does change about every couple of years, and of course, mfgs may add new models, which I may want or discontinue and discount others where I can actually justify buying it. Same thing with reels where they have come and gone for me. So for me, that means going back to older rods I once liked and adding newer rods. I yet again, recently did a house cleaning of fly equipment. It's kind of fun looking for the next replacement, be it older close-outs, or new to the market, slightly used or brand new. Something that will fit within my ever changing casting style as I get better, yet also changes as I get older. Something that will fit to my fishing needs, each time I change it up to keep things interesting for me.

It's interesting how one rod would suck for one thing but be great for another. You and I could cast the same, yet have totally different fishing situations. Standing side by side, on a lawn or indoor pond at a fly show, we could love the same rods together as we were throwing perfect loops at 70ft.. But you could be wading in knee deep of water throwing weighted flies in 20mph winds and hate the rod, as well as being on the front deck and lobbing flies 20ft away to laid up redfish and hate it there too. And I can be fishing tight mangrove tunnels with bushy flies or dredging deep channels with heavy flies on fast sinking lines and hate that same rod as well.

It's funny how that goes. Each rod is a niche, each person's fly casting technique, experience and casting style is a niche and each fishing situation is a niche. And let's not forget that people change, their techniques, experience, casting style and preferences change and their budget changes, their fishing needs and situations and conditions changes as well. So there are many many variables out there. It's hard to meet all of those needs with one line of rod. 

The trick is to buy a rod (or several rods) that will cover "most" of your preferences, casting style and fishing needs. Personally, I'd go broke if I had the perfect rod for each situation and a garage full of them. As I get older, I become more of a basic needs kind of guy and find that less is more for me. Having a rod that I can cross-over and do multiple things with, in multiple situations and keeping things simple is becoming more and more of my preference. What I do add or change is casting techniques or lines that can accommodate a broader spectrum of needs.

I once had too many rods, some used a lot and others.... well, not so much. Those have been weeded down to like...4 (and will change 2 of them), I'll add 2 more and will try to cap it off at 6, hopefully! Probably not even 2 of them will be the same model of rod, from the same mfg.

Ted Haas


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> I* once had too many rods*, some used a lot and others.... well, not so much. Those have been weeded down to like...4 (and will change 2 of them), I'll add 2 more and will try to cap it off at 6, hopefully! Probably not even 2 of them will be the same model of rod, from the same mfg.
> 
> Ted Haas


Bite your tongue. Such blashpemy!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Bite your tongue. Such blashpemy!


Lol.... Steve, True story, I know who a gentleman has down size his fly rod collection down to 40 rods! He's not a guide or any kind of professional, tho he builds most of his rods. He's also out on the water at least 4 times a week. Of course he's retired.

I think the only thing that may change my goal of only sticking with 6 rods is I get into building my own fly rods. Just one more bad habit I don't need to pick up! 

I once had an office on a golf course... Out of the 3yrs I was there, I played maybe 6 times total and 3 out of the 6 I never completed it, not that I wasn't any good at it, I was bored and didn't want to start another hobby to occupy more time and money that I didn't have for it. Between work, family, fishing, fly fishing, fly tying, hunting, camping, boating, boat projects, church stuff and raising kids, there was just no time for it. With some of that being thinned out these days, I might be able to squeeze in a rod build once in a blue moon.... who knows!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Mike, obsession is a common occurrence mental illness! It's Ok tho, we are here for you!
> 
> You should seek medical treatment for that!


Speaking of needing treatment.... While it isn't a Sage One sickness, I definitely have the Winston virus...










There are two rods missing - a Sage SP 6 wt and a Winston 10wt - both are on loaner right now with friends.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jamie said:


> so I own 3 Methods.
> 690-4 - perfect for light wind texas winter days.
> 790-4 - go to for the texas flats
> 6119-4 switch - for bombing line out into the surf. chasing jacks and what ever lurks beyond that third sandbar.
> ...


I feel the same way about the 7 wt salt, it's an awesome rod. The 8 wt salt I'm not liking so far. Feels like a completely different rod, but I probably need to give it a fair shot with some other lines before I sell it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@el9surf - i feel that way about the 8 wt NRX and 9 wt NRX. The 9 wt is a sniper rifle and perfectly balanced. I feel the 8 is way too stiff for close in shots, like reds of bones that creep up on ya.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> @el9surf - i feel that way about the 8 wt NRX and 9 wt NRX. The 9 wt is a sniper rifle and perfectly balanced. I feel the 8 is way too stiff for close in shots, like reds of bones that creep up on ya.


It's frustrating to find a magic rod you like and expect the other sizes to be a perfectly scaled version as you move up or down. In a family of rods it seems like there are a few gems and the rest are just there to fill the weight range out of necessity.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> It's frustrating to find a magic rod you like and expect the other sizes to be a perfectly scaled version as you move up or down. In a family of rods it seems like there are a few gems and the rest are just there to fill the weight range out of necessity.


That's one reason why I am a Winston snob. From 4 to 12wt, they have the same feel and action. Somehow they have found a way to preserve that classic Winston "feel." I can go from the 6 to the 12 and it feels like the same rod.

Funny thing is I used to be a Sage guy. About 12 years ago I was at the Roaring Fork River in Colorado (have family up there, visit each year), and some guy stopped in our favorite less known spot that always produced a chunky rainbow, even in freezing temps. He said he was just stopping to cast his new Winston he got for Christmas - he raved about it. That next spring, my father in law and me went on a float trip for bass and cast a 7 wt BIIx - fell in love with it casting poppers for Guadalupe bass. From then on, I've been a huge Winston fan. Bought the 8 IIx and found it a bit soft for normal salt angling, but great for reds and bass. And it is a great rod to teach novices how to cast for saltwater fish. Got the BIImx and fell in love with it. The BIIIsx lacked the signature Winston feel - I think that's why it was short lived. The BIII+ returned back to the same feel, but also progresses the action to faster than the BIImx.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

yep.
LOVE the 7 wt method - 8 weight not so much. The Salt 8 weight and I never got along and I sold it but the 9 and 10 wt I really enjoy. I do really like the 8 wt meridian so going to head to head the 9wt meridian against my salt.. will see. 

IMHO this cannot be done in a shop. Needs to be on the water with the dynamic changes and need to instantly pick up line and recast 60 feet. I love shoot outs and do them frequently but thats only one parameter. What i don't like about the 8 wt salt is "it's never there when I need it" - cast fine in the shop but soulless on the water... but Love the 9 and 10... It's also entirely possible that I'm a stark raving mad and therefore no-one should take my thought for anything other than they are... my thoughts.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


>


Yeah, you're messed up too! Lol

Me?? I've gone thru rehab and have done the "12 step program" already!


----------

